# Fly Rodding for Bass



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm no expert on top water bass so I'm looking for some help. Do bass eat dragonflies off the surface? If so, I would like 4 people who will take some "floating" dragonfly patterns and fish them this spring and summer to bass. I will provide the patterns, you do the rest. After trying them, let me know the results and it may be entered into a publication this Fall. I only need 4 people so first 4 to respond here are in.

I have done something similar to this in the past and rarely hear back from people--only respond if you know how to fish for bass and will respond back to me.

Thanks so much.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish I could help you. Fly rodding for bass is one of my favorite things in the world. I just don't see a time when I can get out to test your flies. Sorry man. Wish I could "help."


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

PM sent, i fly fish for them in ID and here =-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Largemouth? Smallmouth? Both?

I have little luck with floating dragon fly flies on trout, but the flies sure look nice in my fly box, and note that usually a blue damsel stuck on my fly vest draws a smirk from all my eletist snob buddies on the launch ramp. 

I don't remember using floating dragonfly flies for bass, dragonfly larva yes. It would be interesting to try one out. Growing up in the Midwest, we had a farm pond full of uneducated, and very hungry, largemouth bass. I did most of my "farming" on the pond. I don't recall largemouth taking after dragonflies, bull frogs would.

I wouldn't be much help, my next largemouth bass fishing trip looks like late July, and in Illinois.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Anything that will take a larger dragonfly off the surface.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> .....................................................
> 
> I have done something similar to this in the past and rarely hear back from people--only respond if you know how to fish for bass and will respond back to me.
> 
> Thanks so much.


As a seasoned bass fisherman I must apologise for not responding to your posts in the past. It may have been back when the sky was falling, and many of us Forum members were busy working on world peace, the enviroment, and interpretations of the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

This past July i was at Sand Hollow fishing for large mouths with my spin rod. Every were we went the large mouths were taking the dragon flies off of the surface. I was mad that I didn't even have my Big Blue Damsel on the front of my fly vest to make my elitest snob buddies smurk. I just had to sit there and watch the action all day long. Oh well, I guess i learned not to leave home without my Big Blue Damsel smack center on my shurpa patch.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

HONER80080 said:


> This past July i was at Sand Hollow fishing for large mouths with my spin rod. Every were we went the large mouths were taking the dragon flies off of the surface.


I can second this comment. I have also witnessed bass coming to the surface for dragonflies at Sand Hollow. I've even seen them jump 3 feet out of the water trying to catch them. I don't fly fish (not yet anyway), but I bet a dragonfly fly would be dynamite there. I'm still trying to figure out how to catch those bass with topwater lures. Still no luck there, even when I have seen them surfacing.


----------



## Frito (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep, I've caught many o' bass on dragonfly patterns. I developed a couple of different patterns for specific size and colors (primarily for Sand Hollow). Probably about the most fun fly fishing you can have chasing the bass on a dragonfly bite. Hitting it again in a couple of months...

Here's a pic of a dragon-fly caught bucketmouth:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Frito, I'm curious about you technique when fishing with the Dragon Flies. Small twitches, slow retrieve, lift and set, or just drifting. If your willing to share I'd sure like to here how it's done. Looking forward to trying the d-flies at sand hollow this year courtesy of HighNDry. Thanks again to him.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I plan to fish Mantua this summer and try some poppers with a fly rod.
Any pointers?
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the PMs. I have a few guys now so we'll see how it goes. Be patient--flies will go out sometime in March. You guys are awesome...and nice fish Frito.


----------



## Frito (Feb 29, 2008)

neverdrawn said:


> Hey Frito, I'm curious about you technique when fishing with the Dragon Flies. Small twitches, slow retrieve, lift and set, or just drifting. If your willing to share I'd sure like to here how it's done. Looking forward to trying the d-flies at sand hollow this year courtesy of HighNDry. Thanks again to him.


Nothing special really. I usually just watch for a mating pair of Dragon flies to hover above the water and then cast right at them. I found the bass will key on the mating bugs (2 fer 1 deal) so that's the target. I've even seen big bass totally clear the water and snag bugs out of the air. Anyway, your fly will usually be devoured just as it hits the water. If not, I usually do some twitching etc, but not for long. I just re-cast and move on to the next target. The bass are on the move constantly during the dragon fly bite, so just keep moving with them.

On a boat you can sight cast and I've also found that to be important. Doing it from a pontoon or float tube really limits what you can see and how you target the casting.

Also, you'd best have a weedless pattern if you want to not have to pick your flies out of the bushes all day. The best combination, by far, is throwing at or into some structure where a mating pair has been buzzing. Open water still worked, but just into brush, trees, reeds etc, was the key. FWIW, I use a size 2 hook and throw these guys with an 8 wt.


----------



## Frito (Feb 29, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> I plan to fish Mantua this summer and try some poppers with a fly rod.
> Any pointers?
> Thanks,
> Grandpa D.


Hmmmm....poppers! I think with anything when fishing for bass, you need to be able to throw into and around structure. Not always, but at least come prepared with some weedless patterns. Just cover a lot of water, vary your retrieves and just keep at it. Sometimes the topwater bite is on, sometimes not. More likely mornings and evenings, but that can vary too.

And frogs are always nice too:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info Frito. And those are a couple fo nice looking patterns you tie there!


----------

